# Greek yellow lentils - "fava"



## Arjuna (Aug 26, 2005)

[font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif] While I was visiting greece, I was offered pureed yellow lentils that the locals call "fava salad". Now I am trying to find out what is this fava - google tells me that fava is butter bean or horse bean (Vicia faba). But this is not the bean I am looking for.[/font] [font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]I am looking for a yellow split bean that looks like chana dal or toor dal, but was different from these. Anyone with greek background or living in greece could throw some light on the topic? Do you have any additional names for this food? I would need to find the latin name of that bean for further research.[/font]

 [font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thanks,[/font]

 [font=Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]-Arjuna [/font]


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2005)

Check out the different lentils at this link.

http://www.foodsubs.com/Lentils.html


----------



## Arjuna (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, that is a good page - and I consulted it before posting here. The "fava" I am looking for looks like toor dal, but I am not convinced it is the same and I need to know exactly. Thank you anyway for your effort!


----------



## Claire (Aug 26, 2005)

Yellow split peas may fit the bill, in lieu of finding exactly what you're looking for.  Also "red" (a bright orange) lentils in an Asian grocery store (they lose that lovely orange color when you cook them).


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 26, 2005)

Greek fava appears to be the name of a dish - not a particular bean: 

Fava (_fah_ -vah): Dip or stew made from yellow split peas that can be eaten with a spoon or with bread

Interesting site on what Greek foods are can be found here.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with Claire, from the description you gave my first thoughts were yellow split peas, worth giving it a shot I reckon.


----------



## Arjuna (Aug 27, 2005)

Yes, indeed the image of yellow split peas look quite similar to what I saw. http://www.foodsubs.com/Peas.html


----------

